# Here's What Uber Is Doing For Its Very Best Drivers



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/17/uber-sixth-star_n_7082150.html
Casandria "Others either hadn't heard about it yet, or were more skeptical. "The award is a marketing ploy. It isn't going to encourage drivers to do anything they weren't going to do," said Casandria Harris, a driver in San Antonio. "It might encourage passengers to acknowledge drivers who go above and beyond."


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeez. You'd think that if the passegers felt that stronly about an employee they'd just tip them instead of nominating them for some BS awards program.

How would you as a waiter feel if instead of tips your company set some measily award aside for a few employees nationally. Would that inspire you to go above and behond? If so you're an idiot. 

If Uber can set something like that up they can easily add a tip feature or just be honest with the PAX for once and let them know that a tip is not included in the fare. Most believe that it is because Uber wants that.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If you want to reward me, put it in my pocket. 
Money talks, bullshit walks...


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Bullshit walks smells nice lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SydX said:


> Bullshit walks smells nice lol


POST # 4 / SydX : Ozzie may "Talk the
Fragrance" but
Bison "Walks the Aroma". BOOYAH!

Bison STILL chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/17/uber-sixth-star_n_7082150.html
> Casandria "Others either hadn't heard about it yet, or were more skeptical. "The award is a marketing ploy. It isn't going to encourage drivers to do anything they weren't going to do," said Casandria Harris, a driver in San Antonio. "It might encourage passengers to acknowledge drivers who go above and beyond."


POST # 1 /@arto : Marathon Monday Bison
thanks this LA/OC Well-Known
for his ongoing "Newsmeistering" espe-
cially in light of chi1cabby 's Retirement
from Daily Duties (in UPNF) last Wednes-
day. His "Goodbye" thread is in "People".

Congratulations Casandria on your
"appearance" in Huffington Post. Prayers
go out to you and Hubby John.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, she said she might quote me, but I didn't think I had said anything notable LOL

I stand by what I said, though. I'm not saying they should stop the program, but I don't think it solves the core issues on either side.

Casuale Haberdasher Thanks for the prayers. Follow up CT scan today, hoping it's all clear


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

JLA said:


> Jeez. You'd think that if the passegers felt that stronly about an employee they'd just tip them instead of nominating them for some BS awards program.
> 
> How would you as a waiter feel if instead of tips your company set some measily award aside for a few employees nationally. Would that inspire you to go above and behond? If so you're an idiot.
> 
> If Uber can set something like that up they can easily add a tip feature or just be honest with the PAX for once and let them know that a tip is not included in the fare. Most believe that it is because Uber wants that.


Just another uber ploy, to offset much of the negativity it's gotten in recent news. You're right. I'd much rather get a tip as a show of gratitude by the pax.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 4 / SydX : Ozzie may "Talk the
> Fragrance" but
> Bison "Walks the Aroma". BOOYAH!
> 
> Bison STILL chortling.


Would you mind telling us Who the F are you??????


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Nik said:


> Would you mind telling us Who the F are you??????


I think it speaks for itself. Just another forum member, who uses slightly different dialect. Took me a while to understand him, but you'll catch on.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I think it speaks for itself. Just another forum member, who uses slightly different dialect. Took me a while to understand him, but you'll catch on.


POST #10/ DrJeecheroo: @GardenStater
probably wonders
Who Chris Christie is! Also too young to
have ever seen a Pre-1933 Nickel either.

At least Sgt. Schultz knows where to look.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Chris Christie wouldn't be related to Agatha would he?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> If you want to reward me, put it in my pocket.
> Money talks, bullshit walks...


I like simple, accurate statements.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Chris Christie wouldn't be related to Agatha would he?


Sort of...............................he ate her.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Just another uber ploy, to offset much of the negativity it's gotten in recent news. You're right. I'd much rather get a tip as a show of gratitude by the pax.


Uber is one big scam, start to finish. At least they did come out with their highly-coveted rewards program because they wanted to help their hard-working drivers. I'd bet there's drivers buying every single product and/or service, just because it's Uber recommended!

Uber preys on the gullible, and there sure isn't a shortage of those around.

I drive (4) miles to work (one way). Hell, at $0.70/mile here I may start using Uber. It's almost not worth starting my car. Plus, there's NO TIPPING! I really love that. 

I can get to work for $4. Yep, not worth even starting my car. Who's in Louisville and wants to be financial abused (some more)? Turn on your Uber app.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nik said:


> Would you mind telling us Who the F are you??????


Kneel when you address the mighty beast.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Here's What Uber Is Doing For Its Very Best Drivers" this almost sounds like a movie I've seen with Alex Baldwin saying, 'first prize, a new car",second place prize a new set of steak knives, 3rd prize, you're fired....


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You want a friend? GET A DOG!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> You want a friend? GET A DOG!


You want a penis in your rectum? Drive for Uber!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Nik said:


> Would you mind telling us Who the F are you??????


Bond! James Bond!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Backdash said:


> If you want to reward me, put it in my pocket.
> Money talks, bullshit walks...


No uber walks


----------

